# Mac Lashes



## Girl about town (Apr 22, 2008)

I couldn't find any swatch threads of MAC lashes so thought i would show some pics of my lashes and hope people add to it so we can have good pics of all the different lashes MAC has/had (Clickable thumbnails)

Heatherette Shes Bad lashes



Heatherette Shes Good lashes



MAC no 36 Sultress lashes



MAC No 35


----------



## lara (Apr 22, 2008)

#8





#5





Featherette (LE, Painterly)





#22





#7. Bottom band has been trimmed to size, top band is uncut.


----------



## n_c (Apr 23, 2008)

MAC #20 lashes *click*


----------



## MaxwellDemon (May 1, 2008)

She's Bad Lashes (from Heatherette)


----------



## erine1881 (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmarkers* 

 
_i'd love to see a pic of the pro #10's!_


----------

